# Odd looking lab....



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I think my Frenchie is confused....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! Nice pic.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, I don't know, your pup looks right at home to me. Nice pic, looks happy just to be with you!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha thanks. He is happy doing whatever as long as he's with me. It's kind of ridiculous. When I'm not home, he goes into a depression where he won't eat, or listen to anyone. My girlfriend calls it "pouting".


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Neat.. Good friend has a Jack Russell like that. Dog barks his head off everytime the guy catches a fish and won't stop till he gets to lick the fish.


----------

